# Teezily Plus - Anyone try it?



## JSammy (May 19, 2017)

I am new and stuck between using online fulfillment or DIY with HTV. I checked for other Teezily posts and only found two and don't really answer my question.

From the business side has anyone tried Teezily Plus? Thoughts?

Thus far from my research 


they seem to have the lowest cost for blanks (as low as $6.00)
I have messages to them but their shipping is a bit much ($4 then 1.50 after)
 Integrate with Woocommerce

*I had also thought of going this route until I build up enough to DIY


----------

